# Looking for some advice please



## IanJoseph (Jun 29, 2018)

My wife and I currently live in California. We have US and Canadian citizenship. We are thinking of moving to Cyprus and retiring.
I am an ex IBMer and my wife is an AuD, doctor of Audiology.
We would like to live in a non touristy area, but still have easy access to shopping, beaches and culture. We would like to buy a three bedroom bungalow with a bit of land.
I’m looking for recommendations for estate agents who can help us, areas where we should look at properties and any other advice that may help us with our planned move.
By the way, I’m an avid sailor, teach sailing as a pastime and am both ASA and USCG certified. So... may want to keep a sailboat as well.

Thanks in advance for your help

Ian Joseph


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Ian, Welcome to the forum. If you want to avoid the touristy areas do not look at the East coast as that is where all the young sun worshippers gather in the summer.

Limassol is very expensive and very busy so not my idea of a good place to live although there are villages not too far from the city which are Ok


The Paphos area is the most popular for retirement and there are plenty of areas away from the tourists. 
We live in Konia which is a predominantly Cypriot village and very close to all the amenities that Pahpos has to offer while being away from the tourist zones. Close to the motorway so great for getting to other parts of the island easily.
On the other side of Paphos Peyia and Tala are popular with good expat communities.

Paphos has a sailing club so ideal for keen sailors.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

IanJoseph said:


> We would like to live in a non touristy area, but still have easy access to shopping, beaches and culture. We would like to buy a three bedroom bungalow with a bit of land.
> Ian Joseph


If you can put a few more posts up the Private Message facility will become available and I will contact you with an ideal suggestion.

Pete


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

IanJoseph said:


> My wife and I currently live in California. We have US and Canadian citizenship. We are thinking of moving to Cyprus and retiring.
> I am an ex IBMer and my wife is an AuD, doctor of Audiology.
> We would like to live in a non touristy area, but still have easy access to shopping, beaches and culture. We would like to buy a three bedroom bungalow with a bit of land.
> I’m looking for recommendations for estate agents who can help us, areas where we should look at properties and any other advice that may help us with our planned move.
> ...


Ian,

Cyprus is a great choice for a retirement home and lifestyle. I agree with Veronica regarding the East of the island being touristy and too ‘mad’ during the Summer months, but dead during the Winter months with many tavernas and shops closing between November and March. Limassol is Cyprus’ second city and a hub of commerce which makes it expensive to live, though as Veronica has also said, there are some very nice villages surrounding the metropolis.

Paphos and its surrounding villages is very popular amongst Expats from UK, Germany, Netherlands etc and would certainly tick many of your boxes. 

We live in Polis - about a 40 minute drive from Paphos and I can tell you that it is not touristy and property prices here are still very affordable. It also has a marina (check out Latchi Watersports Centre. Boat Hire, Diving & Yacht Charters).

As far as estate agents are concerned, here are a few links. I have no financial interest in any of these and posting them is not an endorsement. Browsing these sites will give you an idea of what is available and what the various prices are. You should be aware, however, that companies here are notorious for not keeping their websites up to date. Also, especially with property prices on the rise, many properties are not advertised through estate agents but have simple “For Sale” signs displayed with a telephone number. I really would advise that you move over and rent before buying. You will get a better idea if Cyprus is right for you and if the area you choose is right for you.

https://www.buysellcyprus.com

https://www.fitzgeraldcyprus.com

Villas for sale in Paphos

Cyprus Property and villas for sale in Polis, Latchi and Argaka


----------

